# Gaming setup



## Shane (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

So i think its time to get a new gaming mouse/keyboard setup as what i have now isnt exactly working like it did...wear and tear.

These are what i have in mind...

Mouse-*Microsoft SIDEWINDER X5 MOUSE BLACK USB*
https://www.pricelover.com/product/Microsoft_SIDEWINDER_X5_MOUSE_BLACK_USB_WIN_/ARB-00004/

Keyboard- *Microsoft Wired Reclusa Gaming Keyboard*
http://www.morecomputers.com/extra.asp?pn=9vu-00004

Are they good?

What i realy want to know more than anything,does that keyboard allow you to control what music is playing in media player in the background when i game?...because 8/10 im listening to music while playing MW2 online. 

From what i see on the picture,On the right side of the keyboard it has a pause,play and across on the right of that button has a next and back key with a sound adjuster knob to the left of the keyboard...am i right?












My total budget is around £50,these seem to be the best for that budget.


----------



## lubo4444 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wondering why dont you get logitech g15 keyboard?  You can use the screen on the keyboard to see what kind of music you are playing and use the buttons around the screen to command your player. 

I heard that this mouse is good not sure about the keyboard though.


----------



## G25r8cer (Mar 5, 2010)

Nev - Are you looking for a gaming keyboard or just something that looks good and is backlit? 

Note: Might be worth checking out the Microsoft X6 keyboard


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> *Just wondering why dont you get logitech g15 keyboard?*  You can use the screen on the keyboard to see what kind of music you are playing and use the buttons around the screen to command your player.
> 
> I heard that this mouse is good not sure about the keyboard though.



Price thats why...its £60 alone 

Yeah ive read good reviews on the mice aswell,Im not sure if i should go with a gaming Logitech mice though,I do like Logitech.




G25r8cer said:


> Nev - Are you looking for a gaming keyboard or just something that looks good and is backlit?
> 
> Note: Might be worth checking out the Microsoft X6 keyboard



Well ive never realy understand what could make a Keyboard for "Gaming"...I can understand why theres gaming mouses because they have higher DPI and better sensitivity etc but...but not for a keyboard....dont know,heard something about macros but not sure what that does.

That X6 keyboard does looks very nice,Its around £10 more than the Reclusa though....urghh!
Not sure what to do,I just want a decent gaming mouse and a keyboard that like i said wil allow me to adjust/change tracks im listening to in media player while gaming.


----------



## linkin (Mar 5, 2010)

A good mouse is important for gaming. keyboard? not so much. as long as it is illuminated it will do. it also takes a while to get used to a new keyboard. example, my G15 has "old fashioned" keys while my old ligtech keyboard was ultra-flat, and their is a noticable difference. (G15 is better once you get used to it)


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2010)

hmm....any other recomendations on mouse/keyboard?

Okay il go up to £60 for both together but thats final....cant justify spending more on a mouse/keyboard.  

Ive also got to buy a new pc chair!!!!


----------



## Rit (Mar 5, 2010)

If you want a true gaming keyboard, my friend has THIS and he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2010)

Rit said:


> If you want a true gaming keyboard, my friend has THIS and he absolutely loves it.



Nah im not into that thing on the left of the keyboard,I know its there for a purpose but id prefer a more standard,But good for gaming keyboard if you know what i mean,I just like the standard keyboard layout.

Plus it would probably cost a furtune anyway,more than my budget.

Any oter recomendations guys? realy want to get something on order tommorow or i will have to wait another 4-5 days again


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2010)

Or theres this one guys,Its Infa red though....i suspect this is better than laser? 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/180622

3500dpi Razer Precision 3.5G infrared sensor;1000Hz


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have had bad experience with mice that are made for both rightys and leftys, they are very low, making your hand feel sore after about 20 min. I went with Sidewinder keyboard and G500, very happy with that!

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148294
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174418


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 6, 2010)

hey nev ive got a logitech G5 mouse id sell for dirt cheap, its used but in mint condidtion...

just the mouse and all the weights is present


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> hey nev ive got a logitech G5 mouse id sell for dirt cheap, its used but in mint condidtion...
> 
> just the mouse and all the weights is present



Il send u a pm mate ...how come ur sellin?

You guys think this gaming mat will be okay?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174308

My current mat is like a fabric type,Its okay-ish but i can feel that my current mouse does not glide smoothly on it,So if i get a new mouse or that one off funky il want to get a new mouse mat


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 6, 2010)

i bought a new razor setup, headset, sound card and mouse so i have had the g5 sitting here for about 2 months now


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2010)

Super nice....il take it funky,Pm sent.


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 6, 2010)

we have struck a deal £10+postage is a steal and you can tell its not that old as there is no wear or marks on it


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup awesome deal mate thanks alot,Looks in mint condition.

I think il be getting these two to go with it,Not realy bothred on a realy good keyboard,I just want one that will allow me to listen/control music while gaming and the logitech multimedia 600 can do that.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132215
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174308

i previusly was using that keyboard,But i took it apart to clean it...put it all back together and now it doesnt work lol,total fail....i have put ti back together right aswell,because the parts wont go in any other way as theres goles/places for the diffrent parts inside.
I must have damaged the electronics somehow...ohh well


----------



## linkin (Mar 7, 2010)

Nev, I'd look on ebay for used a G15 (2nd generation) keyboard. I picked mine up for $50 AUD. which is about £30 i think.


----------



## Shane (Mar 7, 2010)

linkin said:


> Nev, I'd look on ebay for used a G15 (2nd generation) keyboard. I picked mine up for $50 AUD. which is about £30 i think.



Nah i wont use Ebay....just dont trust the place,Ive known alot of people get scammed and lost their money or things turning up not like it was mentioned in the discriptions.

So i just wont use it. :good:


----------



## Rit (Mar 7, 2010)

Zomg! It's only $6!  What a deal! People don't try to scam each other on E-bay... what are you talking about!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOGiTECH-G15-GA...mQQptZPCA_Mice_Trackballs?hash=item335a8d0044



Annnnnnyways... That G5 will be awesome. I have the MX518 which is the cheap version of that mouse and I wish I could adjust the weight of it. But for keyboards, does the response time or 'quality' matter if it's USB or PS/2?


----------



## Shane (Mar 11, 2010)

Recieved my G5 off Funky and my new keyboard + mouse mat today.

G5 brilliant mouse people.

thank funky.


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 11, 2010)

no worries, was a good deal for a well looked after mouse


----------



## Shane (Mar 11, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> no worries, was a good deal for a well looked after mouse



Yeah super deal....payment sent!


----------



## Sithwarrior86 (Mar 18, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> Just wondering why dont you get logitech g15 keyboard?  You can use the screen on the keyboard to see what kind of music you are playing and use the buttons around the screen to command your player.
> 
> I heard that this mouse is good not sure about the keyboard though.



How do you set up the keyboard to let you control the music on the little screen? I have the keyboard and the volume buttons do not do anything.


----------



## XSIMan (Mar 25, 2010)

Razer or Logitech  for  mice & keyboards   Microsoft just dont think about gamers properly.


----------

